# We meet our son tomorrow!



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't believe I am actually writing this but tomorrow we have our first meeting with our gorgeous two year old son    xx

First we are having a meeting to plan how we are going to do the introductions and then we will meet him for the first time straight after.  I think we will spend around half an hour with him for the first day and then gradually build up over the next week to 10 days, before he moves home with us   

Not too sure how I feel really, I am excited, but it still feels totally surreal too, its really hard to get my head round it!!

My first day off on my adoption leave today to, I am going to face the ironing mountain, and watch some rubbish tv to pass the time 

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Brilliant, enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Such an exciting time! 
I'll never forget the first time we saw our little man! Truly magical   

Have a wonderful day tomorrow and I hope the intros go smoothly.

Luv Anj x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

PS....just had a thought!...that's really spooky   
Friends of ours from our prep course are meeting their Son for the first time tomorrow too and he is also 2 (2 & 1/2).

Anj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

How lovely    Enjoy every minute of meeting your son, such a magical moment that you will remember forever   

If you think its surreal now wait til you've got him home    It all feels weird, lovely, but weird.  I remember pinching myself daily, thinking how could I possibly be that lucky! 

I hope your introducations go smoothly too 

xxxxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

So excited for you!    Hope it goes brilliantly tomorrow!

Surreal is how I describe it too, when I think of meeting our son in July I get so emotional!    Lovely feeling! But still don't consider it real either!!

Hope you get him home very soon!

p xx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Hope all goes well tomorrow - how exciting.....

Bop


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh I am getting all goose bumpy reading your message. I am so excited for you   

I have been an emotional wreck since Fri when I heard about our allocated sw for h/s, so can't imagine how I will be feeling once I get to your stage!

Hope tomorrow goes well 

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Its just so a magical moment and one you will hold very close to your heart........  

Our Dd often asks what it was like when we first met her....I say.just magical and then she says..yeah but tell me more....its the telling more thats the magical bit for me..like describing where they were when you first spotted them, what they were wearing, what they smelt like.........baby talc.......what they did...smile,hug,cry.........our DD smiled..she was 9 months old..........our DS hugged us and said hello Mummy hello daddy....melted our hearts....he was nearly 4 when placed with us.  Its the remembering things like little details.......the colour of their socks.......things which are just so normal things for some people but for us meeting our families for the first time is magical and the memories never ever fade of the first day you meet!

Enjoy...............intros are hard work......BUT so worth it!

Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awww fantastic!! super exciting.  enjoy every minute of it.  look forward to hearing more about the moment u met your son xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh i always go goosebumpy when i hear of people meeting their little ones for the first time, its the most amazing feeling, enjoy every second!!
kj x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hi


Your post took me back to when we were due to meet our son! Sooooo excited for you!


hope you have a fantastic day (and forever after!) 


can't wait to hear how it all goes


love
T
xxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks sooooooooo much everyone   

We have been the pub for our tea, and are now home with our pjs on gonna watch meet the little fockers in a mo!

The strangest feelings, excitement, nervous allsorts - but absolutely cant wait, to meet 'our' gorgeous boy   

Will report back tomorrow!  this is what its all about isnt it, why we are all here, honestly never thought this day would come, never give up ladies, we can be mummy xxxx

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## abboswoo (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Wendy,

I am a Wendy too. I am so excited for you. My husband and I are going through adoption and have our first initial visit at home tomorrow. So at the different end of the scale to you. Hope it goes really well...........

Loads of Love

Wendy Woo.x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I can't wait to here all about him Wendy. Slight delay in first meeting our little Pickle but in only just over three weeks we will be in the same boat as you. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

How exciting !! You deserve this day sooo much what an amazing feeling it must be!!!

Sarahx


----------

